# Disable IPSec in l2tp VPN connection configuration



## Armando110 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everybody

I'm using an l2tp vpn with a disabled IPSec in XP. However I was wondering if I could do the same in Leopard. To disable it in XP I did the following:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RasMan\Parameters]
"ProhibitIpSec"=dword:00000001

What is the analogue action in mac os x?
Is it possible to do this in my iPhone?

thanks in advance


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 27, 2009)

What version of OS X are you running? Plus link to the software you are talking about.


----------



## Armando110 (Jun 28, 2009)

10.5.7
I was talking about os x inherent configuration not any external software.


----------

